# 2.5 turbo oil feed questions etc.



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

As the title states where did you guys get oil feed for the turbo from and what fitting was needed? Pictures would help a ton!

Also I'm assuming our stock 02 sensor is wideband? If so, would it be possible or has anyone wired a Afr gauge up to stock sensor?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> Also I'm assuming our stock 02 sensor is wideband? If so, would it be possible or has anyone wired a Afr gauge up to stock sensor?


yes, the stock is a wideband.

to wire an AFR sensor, the ideal way is to buy an 02 sensor, a bung to weld in the exhaust, and the proper gauge.

most of the time sold as a kit.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope you can open this up from a computer...sorry I'm on a plane and that's all I can do. Anyways there are a couple photos on my flickr

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8658743832/in/photostream/


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

vDub624 said:


> As the title states where did you guys get oil feed for the turbo from and what fitting was needed? Pictures would help a ton!
> 
> Also I'm assuming our stock 02 sensor is wideband? If so, would it be possible or has anyone wired a Afr gauge up to stock sensor?


I took the oil feed for the turbo from the end of the main oil channel.
In my opinion it is the best place: no longer supply pipes than nessesary, quick preesure build up and cool oil.
If you send me your E mail adress I'll send you some pics.
It's difficult for me to place photographs on this forum because I live in the Netherlands (Europe)


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> yes, the stock is a wideband.
> 
> to wire an AFR sensor, the ideal way is to buy an 02 sensor, a bung to weld in the exhaust, and the proper gauge.
> 
> most of the time sold as a kit.


yeah i realize that is the ideal way but i was just wondering if anyone had tried wiring it into the stock 02


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

As for the AFR gauge/O2 sensor question - I haven't done it, but the factory O2 sensor is wideband so you should be able to tap the signal at the ECU. No need to pay for something you already have. IMO, you shouldn't even need an AFR gauge if you have a solid tune, which you would get from UM.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> As for the AFR gauge/O2 sensor question - I haven't done it, but the factory O2 sensor is wideband so you should be able to tap the signal at the ECU. No need to pay for something you already have. IMO, you shouldn't even need an AFR gauge if you have a solid tune, which you would get from UM.


you can use an AFR gauge for more things other than to check the tune.

you can see if the plugs are all working right, if the injectors are working good, if and when the injectors shut off, how to get max engine braking, and so on. 
by combining the AFR and vacuum, i have determined almost to a science how to turn the injectors off... and how to maximize mpg, without "hypermiling" or "driving-with-no-fun"


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> you can use an AFR gauge for more things other than to check the tune.
> 
> you can see if the plugs are all working right, if the injectors are working good, if and when the injectors shut off, how to get max engine braking, and so on.
> by combining the AFR and vacuum, i have determined almost to a science how to turn the injectors off... and how to maximize mpg, without "hypermiling" or "driving-with-no-fun"


I see what you're saying, and I'm sure that you're part of the minute minority that actually does this  What I am saying is an AFR gauge is not _necessary_ if you have a well built car with a solid tune. Sure, it's a pretty blinking light that tells you some crucial information about your engine. But if something were to go catastrophically wrong, like running excessively lean, the car would go into limp mode before you had time to react anyways.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> I see what you're saying, and I'm sure that you're part of the minute minority that actually does this  What I am saying is an AFR gauge is not _necessary_ if you have a well built car with a solid tune. Sure, it's a pretty blinking light that tells you some crucial information about your engine. But if something were to go catastrophically wrong, like running excessively lean, the car would go into limp mode before you had time to react anyways.


lol, true.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

i was going for the blinky lights look! hah


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TrillyPop said:


>


Did you got the pics?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

stef 4x4 said:


> Did you got the pics?


pardon? I took the picture if that's what you were asking.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TrillyPop said:


> pardon? I took the picture if that's what you were asking.


Something went wrong somewhere.
I send 2 pics to [email protected], I gues this is not the right address!
When you send me your E mail address I'll try again.


----------

